# Keyboard Weird, Weird Problems



## beatmaster

Ok, i have recently been getting so VERY strange problems with my keyboard, hope someone can help! i have search high and low to find anything like this, but no joy!

Here goes:

1. my keyboard randomly enables Caps Lock

2. when i press caps lock, it acts as if its the Enter key

3. my numpad 6 key does the following : #6 (yes, that hash comes up with the   6)

4. my hash key does the following : #6 (yes, that 6 comes up with the #)

This problem seriously bugs me! Its not a problem i have ever read about!

Please can some one help i am seriously depressed now


----------



## Lorand

It could have several causes:
- sofware key remapping (a virus?)
- keyboard failure
- faulty interface on the motherboard

So, first of all run a virus check, then try what happens if you plug in another keyboard.


----------



## beatmaster

Hmm, i sceduale a virus scan every morning, and it has found nothing. I hope it is not a motherboard problem, the board is only around 6 months old!

All i can think is maybe a keyboard failure as you say...

I have no other keyboard to test it with, so i will have to borrow one from somewhere and hopefully it will be ok!


----------



## Lorand

Or take your keyboard with you to test it on another computer.


----------



## beatmaster

Hey thanks! I think the idea of my keyboard leaving scared it into working properly! Its working again now no trouble, got my # and my 6 working, just waiting to see if i get any random caps locks! 

Thanks for your help


----------



## Grimulus

Hey Lorand...maybe you can come over here and breath on my computer and it will run 300mhz faster and the temp will stay the same...that would be sweet.


----------



## Lorand

lol, it seems that I have a good kharma... 
It's strange, but at the office when a computer or a printer won't work sometimes it's enough just if I look at it and it runs again. Have I got a scary look?


----------



## beatmaster

hey, sorry to disappoint you man but your kharma proved wrong lol.

Started freaking out on me again today.


----------



## Lorand

Probably because I was offline for too long...  
You should test that keyboard on another computer. But if the wierdness appears intermittently then it needs a lot of testing. Try swaping your keyboard with a friend's for couple of days.


----------



## Praetor

COuld it be something like a loose connection?


----------



## Lorand

> COuld it be something like a loose connection?


I don't think so... Most probably the keyboard's electronics or the motherboard's keyboard interface got messed up.
If the problem appears most often after using the computer a couple of hours then I bet on the motherboard.


----------



## beatmaster

i was thinking it could be a lose connection, i havent rebooted for like a week so ill do that now and try unplugging it then replugging it!

Ill let you know! Wish me luck


----------



## beatmaster

Ok, i have shutdown and checked the connection, no problems there.

Booted back up, but the problem persists.

If i turn off NUMLOCK, the # key is normal, but the numpad 6 key appears as a #
If i turn on NUMLOCK, the # key puts the 6 after it, as does the numpad 6 key.

This is some freaky stuff, surely a fault in the motherboard couldnt cause this?

I am going to try booting up in safemode or command prompt and see what happens


----------



## Praetor

Uh you considered just getting another keyboard?


----------



## beatmaster

Ok update on the random keyboard story. The ps 2 keyboard carried on giving me random problems, so now i have put on a USB keyboard working nicely. Im hoping its just a fault with the keyboard and not the PS2 interface...


----------



## Lorand

You should test that keyboard on another computer.
I hope that the keyboard is faulty


----------

